# meine Taschenmatten



## inge50 (9. März 2008)

Hallo,

möchte euch heute meine selbst genähten Taschenmatten vorstellen.

Hab sie auf meiner alten Nähmaschine, die ich sonst nicht mehr nutze, genäht.
Als Garn habe ich Angelschnur benutzt.

Mit einer 100er Nadel klappte das ganz gut. Man muss nur zwischendurch den Greifer säubern, weil die Rückseite des Kunstrasens etwas rauh ist und sich die abgeriebenen Krümmel unter der Transportplatte sammeln.

          

Jetzt liegen sie erstmal draußen, müssen ja noch gut gewässert und ausgespült werden.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (9. März 2008)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Hallo Inge,

die Idee ist ja super gut  Damit kannst du in Serie gehen  Falls du noch ein paar übrig hast ...


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Hallo Inge,

das schaut nach einer Super Arbeit aus! Ganz toll!  

Darf man fragen, wie lange du dafür gebraucht hast?


----------



## Dodi (9. März 2008)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Hallo Inge!

Echt klasse - hast dadurch wahrscheinlich eine Menge Geld gespart!


----------



## Kalle (9. März 2008)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Hallo,

super Idee. Ich glaube das einige Forenmitglieder sogar an einigen Taschen von dir interessiert sein werden.


----------



## inge50 (9. März 2008)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Hallo,

 für eure Komplimente.

Ich bin auch zufrieden mit meiner Arbeit. Wie sich die Matten dann im Teich machen, werden wir nach unserem Umbau sehen.

  in Serie gehe ich damit nicht, ich näh nur für Eigenbedarf 

Das Zuschneiden und nähen hat mich 1 Tag Arbeit gekostet und 5 Nadeln, wobei ich die meiste Zeit mit reinigen und ölen der Maschine beschäftigt war. 

Das Nähen selbst war ganz einfach, sind ja nur 3 grade Nähte pro Tasche und das geht fix.

Ich werde beim nächsten Versuch einfach eine Lage dünnes Papier unter den Rasenrücken legen und mit annähen, dann rieselts viell. nicht in den Greiferarm. 
Das Papier kann man nach dem nähen ja wieder abziehen, ist ja dann wie perforiert. Versuch macht klug.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Duquesa86 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Super gemacht, echt :gdaumen

aber nach der Aktion könnte ich wahrscheinlich meine Koffer-Nähmaschine wegshmeissen...


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

 Coole Idee. Werd mal mit meiner Frau reden (passionierte Hobby-Näherin) ob sie mir auch mal ne Wagenladung gherstellen kann.
Das Material ist normaler Kunstrasen ? Oder irgendwas spezielles ?


----------



## heiko_243 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Schöne Arbeit, aber ernstgemeinte Frage:
Lohnt das denn?
Die 2m-NG-Taschenmatte kostet 29,90Eur, der laufende Meter Kunstrasen auch gut 10 bis 15,- Eur (zumindest wenn er von der UV-Beständigkeit eher zu den besseren gehören soll). Die Kosten für den Kunstrasen sind also fast gleich. Einzig das Porto bleibt zum sparen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Olli.P (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Hi,


also mit normalem Faden würd ich das nicht nähen..... 

Die lösen sich mit der Zeit auf wie Kokosmatten und dann hast das ganze Malheur im Teich...... 

Wir haben beim zweiten mal alles mit Angelschnur (10Kg Hechtschnur) genäht, von Hand, muss ja auch ned soo pralle sein, das geht und hält bislang bombig..


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Hallo Inge,
Deine Taschenmatten hatten ja nun ordentlich Zeit sich zu bewähren...
Was ist draus geworden, wie schauen sie mittlerweile aus?
Hast Du mal ein paar Bilder für uns?


----------



## hoboo34 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*



> Lohnt das denn?



Den entscheidenden Vorteil sehe ich darin, dass man sie in  Länge und Breite seinen Teicherfordernissen anpassen kann bzw. entsprechend anfertigt. Das ist ja bei den gekauften nur sehr bedingt bis gar nicht möglich. Auch die Zahl und Anordnung der Taschen kann man nach eigenem Gutdünken wählen.
Eine geschickte Näherin kann die auch "in Kurven" nähen um eine optimale Anpassung an "Sondermassen" im Teich zu haben.


----------



## heiko_243 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*



> Echt klasse - hast dadurch wahrscheinlich eine Menge Geld gespart!


Deswegen fragte ich eigentlich ob das lohnt 
Sondermaße sind natürlich immer ein Grund.


----------



## inge50 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Hallo,

hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder.

     

   

Ich habe vor zwei Jahren den Angebotsrasen für knapp 5 € den m² gekauft.

Man sollte ihn nur gut auswaschen, wegen irgendwelcher Rückstände. Meiner lag einige Wochen im Regen, nach dem nähen.

Auch am Uferrand macht sich der Rasen ganz gut. Dort haben sich verschiedene Moose angesiedelt, den Rest hat die Ufermattensaat von Naturagart begrünt. 

Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden, habe es nicht bereut.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## danyvet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Jetzt hab ich mal eine ganz blöde Frage (weil ich ja immer so um die Tierchen besorgt bin):
wie schaut denn das aus bei so Taschenmatten oder auch Ufermatten, die man ins Wasser reinhängen lässt - da bleibt doch sicher ein Hohlraum zwischen Folie und Matte. Wenn da jetzt zb. ein Kröti oder ein Tier, das nach oben muss um Luft zu schnappen (Molchi usw.), dahinter schwimmt, findet es dann auch wieder raus? Man kann ja, wenn man schon Wasser im Teich hat und die Matten nachträglich einbaut, sie nicht an die Folie ankleben...


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Also damit hatte ich kein Problem. Durch das Gewicht in den Taschen und den Wasserdruck haben die sich förmlich von alleine an die Wand "geklebt".
Die eine oder andere liegt mit dem unteren Teil auch auf einer Stufe auf, da wurde sie dann nochmal beschwert und sitzt so ganz sauber an der Wand.


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Aber wenn drunter eine Falte ist...

Und irgendwie hab ich jetzt noch immer nicht ganz mitbekommen aus welchem Material deine selbstgenähten Taschen sind, Inge. Tatsächlich Kunstrasen? Aber irgendwie sieht das so filzig aus und Kunstrasen hat doch so kurze Halme wie eben Rasen... oder gibts da verschiedene?


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

...den gibt es auch in der "filzigen" Ausgabe. Schmeissen sich manche Leute auf die Terrasse


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

aha, danke, und Ufermatten könnte man da nicht nehmen? Oder sind die zu steif für die Nähmaschine oder zu teuer?
Sorry, dass ich so viel und so doof frage...


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Nun ja, wenn ich mir schon Ufermatten kaufe, dann würde ich gleich wenig Euros mehr investieren und fertige mit Taschen holen. Glaube daran rumzunähen wäre mehr Arbeit.


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Gibts denn Ufermatten mit Taschen? Hab bisher nur diese Kokosmatten mit Taschen gesehen, die sich aber angeblich spätestens nach 2 Jahren auflösen


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Ja - die Taschenmatten von NG sind identisch mit deren Ufermatten, nur eben mit Taschen.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Tommes (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Super das würde mir auch gefallen
Gruss Tommes


----------



## Inken (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Ihr meint wohl - defekter Link entfernt -?


----------



## Gatido (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Hallo hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage: ist den Fischen der Kunstrasen egal oder muß ich mit gesundheitlichen Problemen rechnen.


----------



## Duquesa86 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: meine Taschenmatten*

Ich habe meine seit 4 Jahren drin im Teich und ich kann nichts nachteiliges sagen. Alle Fische sind fit und wir haben jedes Jahr Nachwuchs.


----------

